# Perfect Touch Massage on Garden Street.



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello all. This is a new business owned by a personal friend of mine that I can vouch for. Her name is Daphne Morris and she does some great work. They have a variety of services (you can check out her web sight, ( http://www.perfecttouchmassage.net/ ) , but I'm all about the deep tissue work after a rough week. I have had on and off back issues for a couple of years now, and this is a real treat. If you have any questions, give her a call and mention the PFF (850-791-6654). She is located in the yellowish building at the South West corner of "I" and Garden Street. Thanks for supporting a great local business. Tom B.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

FYI, I just checked with her and theres a 10% off to ALL PFF members, and she works mostly by appointment.... Have a safe and productive w/e.................


----------

